# Colnago Poster



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm looking for a poster like the one shown. There is currently one on Ebay but it just ain't worth $40 to me. I'm down for $25 shipped if anyone has one. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Surely someone has one of these they just can't stand to look at anymore! Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Stanley (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a few. PM me if interested. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 18, 2016)

I think that $40 is the bargain of a lifetime!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2016)

That's a pretty serious thigh gap there.


----------

